# Mixed Berry Cider



## JakeSm (29/8/12)

Hi all,

i am quite new to the CIDER brewing, i have brewed an apple cider in the past and also observed a mate brewing his first ginger beer from scratch. 

i was after some ideas or recipes for a mixed berry cider. 

i need to know what sugars, yeast, volumes and how much berries to use, or whether to use the fruit extracts available from the HBS??

any help would be greatly appreciated as this is a new interest of mine for the females in the household.

cheers jake.


----------

